
Marissa Mayer’s kingdom is crumbling around her - boyter
http://www.news.com.au/finance/business/technology/marissa-mayers-kingdom-is-crumbling-around-her/news-story/1fe7e3ea883ce87ac1a87289da91551b
======
orionblastar
Odd that Yahoo existed before Google and basically did the same sort of things
like Search Engine, Free Web Mail, etc.

Yahoo tried to market itself as an entertainment company, when it should have
focused on being a technology company.

Getting rid of Geocities was a mistake, they should have offered VPS services
with it for more money in order to make it profitable.

Their web mail require a mobile number now to sign up for an account which
locks out poorer users who can't afford a mobile phone. So they just go to
Hotmail/Outlook or Gmail instead. So they lost people they could have sold
advertising space on.

I don't know if it is possible to turn Yahoo around. I figure that sooner or
later some other company is going to buy them out.

